# Ringo shrank!



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

So I decided to take the plunge and get him cut. They shaved half his leg for the IV when they neutered him, and it was just ridiculous looking. It's still there, I didn't want him shaved, but not as bad. 

Before









After

















You can really see the apricot on his back now











Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He looks so cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. I love him both ways. The shaved leg thing is why I have not cut willow yet. Right now her hair is long enough to cover it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I should have given an update on how he's doing. He had a brief period where he was waking up extra early, and sometimes crying in the middle of the night, but the past week he has actually been settling down really well and sleeping in. Very nice. He's had no issues with his neuter, even though he bounced around from day one. He has had no accidents in the house in weeks, and is doing marvelously with his puppy class, and training in general. He is still very bitey, especially if I try to pet his head, but I have discovered if I pet his chest instead he does much better. All in all, he is doing really well.
He will be 6 months on the twelfth of this month. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is adorable. I love him both ways. The shaved leg thing is why I have not cut willow yet. Right now her hair is long enough to cover it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


So funny you said that. I've realized it is more visible now. Ah well. It won't take as long to even out. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jayded said:


> I should have given an update on how he's doing. He had a brief period where he was waking up extra early, and sometimes crying in the middle of the night, but the past week he has actually been settling down really well and sleeping in. Very nice. He's had no issues with his neuter, even though he bounced around from day one. He has had no accidents in the house in weeks, and is doing marvelously with his puppy class, and training in general. He is still very bitey, especially if I try to pet his head, but I have discovered if I pet his chest instead he does much better. All in all, he is doing really well.
> He will be 6 months on the twelfth of this month.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


Sounds like he's doing fabulous. I wonder if his adult teeth have come in. They seem less bites with their new ones.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> So funny you said that. I've realized it is more visible now. Ah well. It won't take as long to even out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


You can really see it when she puts her leg up. I hate that they have to do that. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jayded said:


> So I decided to take the plunge and get him cut. They shaved half his leg for the IV when they neutered him, and it was just ridiculous looking. It's still there, I didn't want him shaved, but not as bad.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


The little bit of shaved leg looks like a designer effect  stylish!

He looks loooverly! Such a lovely boy!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> The little bit of shaved leg looks like a designer effect  stylish!
> 
> He looks loooverly! Such a lovely boy!


I was thinking this morning I should get the other leg done to match lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Sounds like he's doing fabulous. I wonder if his adult teeth have come in. They seem less bites with their new ones.


He is still teething, so hopefully will calm down once that is done.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww he looks so cute and small I bet he is super soft!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ringo looks lovely - and very grown up, it seems no time at all since you posted first pics of your gorgeous pup.


----------

